# Chieftek Tower



## Dennis-S. (9. Januar 2003)

Hallo,

ich will mir in nächster Zeit ein schwarzen Chieftek MidiTower zulegen, allerdings sind die Tower meist ohne Netzteil, würde dann ein älteres voll funktionstüchtiges Netzteil einsetzen, auch aus einem MidiTower. Weiß jemand ob das grundsätzlich möglich ist oder gar nicht geht?


----------



## Sebaz (9. Januar 2003)

Na klar, auch Chieftek nutzt meines Wissens die Standartnetzteile, die Frage ist nur, ob dein "älteres" Netzteil dann noch ausreicht. (Wenn du der Rest des Rechners auch neu ist.)

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## Dennis-S. (9. Januar 2003)

*Tower usw.*

Nee nee, ich behalte erstmal den Rechner also den Inhalt kommt nur neuer Speicher rein. Problem is nur das mir der einwandfrei zu laut ist nachts , wenn er mal läuft. Weil wenn es geht dann brauch ich lediglich das Netzteil austauschen die Dämmmatten einsetzen und den Rest auch rein.


----------



## Sebaz (10. Januar 2003)

Naja, also wie gesagt, soweit ich weiß benutzt Chieftek keine speziellen Netzteile, also müsste das eigentlich gehen. Denn die Netzteile sind ja genormt und passen so in die meisten Tower.

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## Psyclic (10. Januar 2003)

hab auch nen cs6011, ist kein problem mit dem netzteil...


----------



## Paule (10. Januar 2003)

ich find die chieftec dinger ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr so schön , hol dir lieber nen schicken aluminium-tower oder so ,


----------



## Dennis-S. (10. Januar 2003)

*Alu?*

ja wenn das mit dem Chieftec geht ist das ja prima. Alu Tower? Kenn ich gar nicht, was sind denn das für Teile? Ich find bei den Chieftecs den Platz für die vielen Lüfter so geil und die Funktion für die Laufwerke sprich: das schnelle entfernen der Laufwerke..


----------



## Paule (10. Januar 2003)

auf http://www.pc-cooling.de/ da kannst du ziemlich viele gehäuse ansehen und bestellen , die auswahl da gefällt mir schon sehr gut...
dort gibt es auch gehäuse , die auf dem chieftec aufbauen , aber viel anders aussehen...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (10. Januar 2003)

Ich habe mir für 70€ den CS-601 vor einer halben Ewigkeit gekauft und dann für 99€ ein lautloses Zalmann Netzteil...


----------



## fasty (10. Januar 2003)

hab schon seit ner weile nen chieftec bigtower (damals noch 250 DM  ) ist einfach immernoch eins der besten gehäuse die es gibt


----------



## sam (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fasty _
> *hab schon seit ner weile nen chieftec bigtower (damals noch 250 DM  ) ist einfach immernoch eins der besten gehäuse die es gibt  *


hab damals auch noch 110EUR gezahlt...
hat sich aber gelohnt. isn feiner tower


----------

